# Street Fighter Legacy



## Cryozombie (May 9, 2010)

I apologize if this has been posted... I thought it was a pretty cool representation of the Street Fighter Video Game, especially for a "Fan Film"

Street Fighter Legacy


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2010)

I think this will be a good one, can't wait.


----------

